# named after



## Mr X

How do you say 'named after' in French? (Like explaining that Pavlova was named after the Russian ballet dancer, Anna Pavlova.)

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.  The translation of "X is named after Y" depends in part on whether or not X and Y are human. Please read the whole thread to see a variety of examples and choose the translation for your own context accordingly.


----------



## David

Mr X said:
			
		

> How do you say 'named after' in French? (Like explaining that Pavlova was named after the Russian ballet dancer, Anna Pavlova.)



appelé comme...
appelé en souvenir de

Elle s'appelle Pavlova en souvenir de la danseuse russe Anna Pavlova.


----------



## aurayfrance

Mr X said:
			
		

> How do you say 'named after' in French? (Like explaining that Pavlova was named after the Russian ballet dancer, Anna Pavlova.)



There are different ways of translating this phrase in French, I think:

On lui a donné le nom de la ballerine russe Anna Pavlova.
Elle a reçu le nom de...
Son nom lui a été donné en souvenir de...

...


----------



## Oranges&Lemons

comment dit-on "named after" en francais
par exemple...the abbey was named after...blah blah...
?
merci d'avance


----------



## Gutenberg

named after = porte le nom de...


----------



## Luckylally

I am assuming one would not use "apres" for this translation


in context:

I was named after my mother


----------



## JackD

On m'a donné le nom de ma mère
Je porte le nom de ma mère.


----------



## pof74

I'm real sorry about your daddy. I always thought it was great that he named this store after your mama.

[...] il a appelé ce magasin du nom de votre maman.

After your mama. après ta maman ??


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hi,

I guess we would say: "*en hommage à*". Here is an English explanation.

Maybe a simple "d'après ..." would fit no ?


----------



## LARSAY

Though not wrong, _en hommage à _is quite literary and used more often when the person in question has passed away. Proposed translation: _j'ai toujours pensé que c'etait très beau qu'il ait donné au magasin le nom de ta mère

_[...]


----------



## wendithepooh

How do you say "named after" in French? 

I want to say that the hamburger is named after Hamburg, a city in Germany. 

Is it "le hamburger est appelle apres Hamburg, une ville de l'Allemagne"?


----------



## edwingill

Porte le nom?


----------



## ufoseeker

Le nom "hamburger" vient de la ville allemande d'Hambourg.


----------



## Albert 50

There is really no "neat' translation into French for the phrase "to name after". 

"The hamburger is named after the city of Hamburg, a city in Germany" has several possibilities. One is "On a donné au sandwich appelé "hamburger" le nom de la ville allemande de Hambourg"... In actuality, though, the "hamburger" is named after the inhabitants of the city.... The city is Hamburg (in German but Hambourg in French) and the inhabitants are called "Hamburger"...

Sorry for the trivia...

Albert


----------



## Jacques L. Dupin

Je trouve acceptable :

Le "hamburger" est ainsi nommé d'après la ville allemande de Hambourg.

Mais la meilleure solution est probablement celle d'Ufoseeker :

Le nom "hamburger" vient de la ville allemande d'Hambourg.


----------



## sensa

How do you say "named after someone"?

The museum where I worked was named after them.
Le musée où je travaillais ___________.

thanks!


----------



## jp72401

nommé d'après


----------



## dominixque

Le musée où je travaillais a été nommé après eux. 

named after someone = nommé d'après quelqu'un


----------



## Missrapunzel

Le musée où je travaillais tient son nom de (ces personnes).


----------



## Cerise16

Would 'I was named after my mum' be 'J'étais nommé aprés ma mére' ? ....
Merci beaucoup....


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

Most likely: _Je porte le nom de ma mère_


----------



## J²³

OK, how would you say 'he was named after'?


Would it be:

Il etait porte le nom de...


----------



## mathiine

*Il porte le nom de*

don't be too literal. _Il était porté_ doesn't mean anything here.


----------



## Cobo

mathiine said:


> *Il porte le nom de*
> 
> don't be too literal. _Il était porté_ doesn't mean anything here.


Il me semble que cette traduction ne rend pas le fait que son nom avait été choisi en fonction de quelqu'un d'autre, mais le contexte manque...
My best attempt so far " il a été/fût nommé d'après ... e.g son grand-père"  éventuellement "il porte le nom de son grand-père". Bonne journée de Genève sous le soleil, Cobo


----------



## tradexpress

D'accord avec COBO. Il a été nommé d'après quelqu'un ou alors on peut aussi dire qu'il porte le nom de quelqu'un membre de sa famille ou du moins d'un proche de la famille.


----------



## mathiine

J'utiliserais quand même plutôt _''porter le nom de''_ même si je suis d'accord que 'il a été nommé d'après' fonctionne très bien aussi.

eg l'assocation X porte le nom de son fondateur.


----------



## Synnthia

How about: the village was named after...


----------



## roubi

Je réveille ce vieux fil, car parmi les propositions proposées, figure "nommé d'après", et je me demande s'il s'agit effectivement d'une solution correcte, et pas d'un anglicisme.
Je n'arrive pas à trouver d'exemples assez sérieux pour me convaincre. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'ôter ce doute ?


----------



## itka

roubi said:


> Je réveille ce vieux fil, car parmi les propositions proposées, figure "nommé d'après", et je me demande s'il s'agit effectivement d'une solution correcte, et pas d'un anglicisme.
> Je n'arrive pas à trouver d'exemples assez sérieux pour me convaincre. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'ôter ce doute ?


Non, ce n'est pas un anglicisme, mais les réponses données tout au long du fil ne signifient pas toutes la même chose.

Exactement le même nom :
_Je *porte le nom* de ma mère / je m'appelle comme ma mère_
= ma mère s'appelle Marie Martin et je m'appelle aussi Marie Martin
ou bien = le nom de famille de ma mère est Martin et mon nom de famille est aussi Martin.

Un nom construit à partir d'un autre :
_Le hamburger *tient/tire* son nom de la ville allemande de Hambourg _= ce mot dérive du nom de cette ville. Il n'est pas exactement semblable, ce peut-être un nom venu d'un adjectif ou le contraire.
_L'appellation "gaullistes" donnée aux partisans de de Gaulle *vient* du nom de leur chef. _

Un nom donné pour une raison précise :
_Le musée Picasso a reçu ce nom *en hommage* au grand peintre / *en souvenir* du grand peintre_ = en son honneur, pour garder son souvenir intact.

L'origine historique d'un nom :
_Times Square, a été nommé ainsi *d'après* l'ancien emplacement du siège du New York Times.

Les îles Canaries ont été appelées ainsi *d'après* le nom "chien" en latin : canis._

Bien entendu, tous ces exemples sont très proches les uns des autres et je ne vous garantis pas qu'ils sont toujours strictement employés avec le sens que je leur donne ci-dessus !


----------



## roubi

Merci pour cette synthèse bienvenue itka ! Et que penser de "nommer après" (sans le d apostrophe) ?


----------



## itka

roubi said:


> Merci pour cette synthèse bienvenue itka ! Et que penser de "nommer après" (sans le d apostrophe) ?


Pour autant que je sache, ça ne se dit pas du tout.


----------



## Loupsy

Je ne vois pas ici un exemple semblable au mien, lorsque quelqu'un est "named after someone famous". Exemple: Ronaldo aurait été nommé ainsi "en l'honneur" de Ronald Reagan. Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire: "ses parents ont choisi son nom en l'honneur de Ronald Reagan"?


----------



## Oddmania

Loupsy said:


> "Ses parents ont choisi son *pré*nom en l'honneur de Ronald Reagan"


Oui, c'est correct, quoique peut-être un peu lourd. On pourrait dire "Ronaldo doit son prénom à Ronald Reagan", ou "Il s'appelle Ronaldo en l'honneur de Ronald Reagan" (mais "Ronaldo aurait été nommé ainsi en l'honneur de Ronald Reagan" fonctionne aussi très bien).


----------



## Loupsy

Merci, effectivement, c'était lourd.


----------

